# Tahki Stacy Charles - free pattern booklet



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

Tahki Stacy Charles is offering their pattern booklet for free!

http://gallery.mailchimp.com/b19c1dd9f92f7b4f90e60361b/files/Kaleidoscope.pdf?utm_source=Consumer+Newsletter+List+2015&utm_campaign=2b588a2c63-Consumer_2015_05_31_TY_CC_CCL_Kaleidoscope&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_2911933dd8-2b588a2c63-16565245

Hope this link works.


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a limited time free offer.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

This is so cool! I have some cotton classic lite in a deep purple that I could use to make something from this booklet. Thank you so much for mentioning it here on KP! I rushed over there to grab my copy just now!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Some cute items. The skirt is adorable.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you..I always check on your links...


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think this so wonderful that you shared this and that they each have pattern directions to go along with them. How cool. Thanks


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you so much. Love these. &#128077;


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link... being here is hot weather in CA cotton is the right yarn choice...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I was wondering if I can only make a copy of one pattern?
I try highlighting it but I got the whole book.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great link, thank you!


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you have something like Open Office on your computer. I have copied and pasted to Open office and then you can name whatever you are copying to there instead of the whole list. To copy, highhlight the area to be copied and do a CTRL + C and then when you get to the place where you want it do a CTRL + V. If you don't have Open Office then you can choose a space to put it in and then do the CTRL C and CTRL V wherever you want it. What about Notepad? You could put it there. Hope this helps.

(Hold onto the CTRL before adding the C or V)



grandmann said:


> I was wondering if I can only make a copy of one pattern?
> I try highlighting it but I got the whole book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Some of these are really beautiful! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet thank you :thumbup:


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. You make it so easy to get the newest free patterns.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Some super patterns!!!! Thanks so much for sharing with us SMILE Helen


----------



## Susan Flanagan (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing the link


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What lovely patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Many thanks! Jus tbought some cotton on sale and now know just where it's going :lol:


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh, I love it!! I have had cotton yarn in my stash and didn't know what to do with it. Now I know exactly what I want to do with it!> Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I love Tahki Charles patterns! This is quite a find! Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the vests and skirt patterns and a couple of the tops too. 

I saved it to my patterns folder and hope it stays there as it was mentioned that it was a limited time, free offer.

Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for thinking of us.
Some good patterns.


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

my computer will not let me even look at it, thanks anyway


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Lovely.


----------



## Smeva (Apr 4, 2014)

The link worked fine. Thank you so much for this. Some really cute patterns.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Great E-book. I've already downloaded it - very nice patterns.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you very much...the off-the-shoulder tank has my GD written all over it


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A real treasure trove :thumbup: .
Thank you!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fabulous!!! TY.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

As always, an excellent link!! Thanks!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Another great find. Thank you!!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting this find. Great patterns!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou it works very well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

